# Golf in Vegas



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I need to make a golf trip this winter and have golfed a couple courses in Vegas but can't remember the names of them. One was out of town a bit but very nice, the other one was the old Desert Inn course which I don't think has been around for years. Anyone here golf the area at all? Since I'm in college fulltime and we're working on one income, I figured Vegas would be a cheap trip. I don't care much for gambling, so won't have to worry about that, airfare and hotels are usually pretty reasonable. Any suggestions?

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Come to Australia instead!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Vagas*

Buck: Consider Mesquite, Nevada too. nice courses as I've been told, Ive stayed in the hotels there and the prices were reasonable. generally the casino's have a package deal three nights and 3 rounds of golf for $99.00 check the websites. OH YES! if I can't go to Australia neither can you besides I've got to improve his taste and itellect on American beer he has blinders on.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Come to Australia instead!!!!!


believe me, I'd love to. Just hard to do it on a 3 day weekend, and airfare is almost a semester's worth of $$.



broken tee said:


> Buck: Consider Mesquite, Nevada too. nice courses as I've been told, Ive stayed in the hotels there and the prices were reasonable. generally the casino's have a package deal three nights and 3 rounds of golf for $99.00 check the websites. OH YES! if I can't go to Australia neither can you besides I've got to improve his taste and itellect on American beer he has blinders on.


Yeah I've heard Mesquite is nice. Isn't that where they did one of the "Big Break" episodes on the Golf Channel? Ol' Luke must have taste buds that died a long time ago, Fosters is oil for autos, not beer for finely tuned machines such as us.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> believe me, I'd love to. Just hard to do it on a 3 day weekend, and airfare is almost a semester's worth of $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they did the big break there,if I remember correctly its 1 hour North of Vagas. Luke is just a pup when it comes to fine brew, if he's going to drink that swill maybe we should introduce him to that fine import of Molson or Moosehead from our good neighbors in Canada


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me clear something up here in Australia no one drinks Fosters it is Austalias prank on the world. We all know it taste like sh*t.....
In all turth I dont care what country a beer is from as long as it taste good and I'm yet to find a yank beer that I really like.
Oh and buck it's only a semsters worth of Dollars come on down.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Let me clear something up here in Australia no one drinks Fosters it is Austalias prank on the world. We all know it taste like sh*t.....
> In all turth I dont care what country a beer is from as long as it taste good and I'm yet to find a yank beer that I really like.
> Oh and buck it's only a semsters worth of Dollars come on down.


Today we had a guest speaker in one of my classes and he was talking about eurospring and other places we can go, Down Under was one of the places and I thought about you right away. Man that would be cool, one or two hours of classes each day and the rest of the day is up to the student...I think we could get a few rounds in.:headbang:

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I'm studying off campus atm and working fulltime and some of the on campus guys do live a very easy life.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it could be golf all round there are prob about 5-6 course within about 30 min of the uni it even has a driving range there where you take your own balls.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes I'm studying off campus atm and working fulltime and some of the on campus guys do live a very easy life.


I'm not coming down under to do my Doctorial thesis for one reason and one reason only...I didn't enjoy doing my masters thesis! but if I ever get the disposable income I'll be on the first aircraft with the wife's permission of course.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Let me clear something up here in Australia no one drinks Fosters it is Austalias prank on the world. We all know it taste like sh*t.....
> In all turth I dont care what country a beer is from as long as it taste good and I'm yet to find a yank beer that I really like.
> 
> Sooooo! The truth surfaces. Now if Buck and I come to your fair city to play golf and we wish to partake of the local adult beverage because our throats are parched. Enlighten us to the beverage that would tantalize the pallet quench the thirst and would probably have Buck speaking in tounges after .75 of a glass


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My nephews brought some of those huge, oversize cans of Fosters to my house the other day. Rosie and I split a can, to drink a whole one was just too much. We had one in the freezer for a while, so it was good because it was so ridiculously cold.

What beer do Australians deink then?

As for American beer, a lot of them taste generic. It's like music, subjective what you like. In college, I used to like Strohs. Now, it tastes like polluted water. Miller Genuine Draft isn't bad. Shlitz used to be to my taste, but I haven't had one in a while. Like I mentioned in another thread some time ago, I like red beers, so I tend to keep Killians Irish Red in the house, maybe some Amberbock sometimes.

I made a terrible fax paux once. I was in St Louis, where Budweiser rules and in a restaurant at lunch, asked what kind of beer they had. The waiter looked at me like I was crazy for asking, but since it was an Italian restaurant, I thought fast and asked if they didn't serve Peroni? They did and I was off the hook. I managed to drink the Peroni, hating it all the way down.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k some of the main beers over here would be in no order.
Carlton Draught
Victoria Bitter
Pure Blonde
Carlton Natrual Blonbe
XXXX (This is a Queenslands Beer so it doesn't really count it's like drinking forsters)
Melbounre
Coopers ( this comes in different variets)
Swan (Western Australian Beer never tryed it)
Bees kneez

Some local small Brewiers make some fine drops too, Out of the ones listed above I drink Pure blonde the most. Hope that helps get read of them nasty fosters romurs.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I've never golf in Las Vegas since I usually played golf on the San Diego golf courses. But I heard Bali Hai Golf Club in Vegas is quite good.


----------

